# GPU Query



## CA50 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi fnds i have got a MSI-7399 mobo with nForce 630i chipsets with GeForce 7100 onboard graphic card and 1GB DDR2 Ram, out of which i share 120mb. The maximum abount of RAM i can share is 256mb (from BIOS). Now the problem is that when i check my pc config using 3rd party softwares (like PC Wizard), the following info is displayed

Manufacturer :	Nvidia Corp  (Micro-Star International Co Ltd (MSI)) 
Model :	NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i 
Bus Type :	PCI 
Total Memory :	512 MB 
Texture Memory :	451 MB 
Processor :	GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i 
Converter :	Integrated RAMDAC 
Refresh Rate (min/max) :	60/85 Hz 
Processor :	G63 
Revision :	A2 
GPU Frequency :	600 MHz 
Memory Frequency GPU :	666 MHz 
Pixel Shader Version :	3.0 

Now do i have 521mb graphic card or  what?? What is the meaning of 
"Total Memory :	512 MB 
Texture Memory :	451 MB "

Please help me as i am really confused.


----------



## Hunky (Nov 20, 2009)

> The maximum abount of RAM i can share is 256mb (from BIOS).



Hello,

It happens, On board shared mother boards do report a more than actual physical share to allow certain hardware limited application to run..

I am not exactly sure, but as far as I remember under my 630i, I guess the option is called, *Frame Buffer Size*, which sets the amount to be reported..

*img697.imageshack.us/img697/4861/32767131.jpg


----------



## CA50 (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks man for your reply. What mobo do you have? I may not have this option in my bios, but i have got an option like "Shared memory". I will post again after checking.thanks


----------



## Hunky (Nov 20, 2009)

> What mobo do you have?



XFX 630i 7150 []


----------



## CA50 (Nov 20, 2009)

I hav got msi ms-7399 with nvidia geforce 7100 board. Actually i m really confused abt my board. Coz the board seems to be xfx one from the boot logo n from its look(green n black). But when i check my config with 3rd party soft. It says to be msi ms-7399.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 20, 2009)

hi fnds this is my mobo

[IMG]*i36.tinypic.com/fa9261.jpg[/IMG]

here are the bios screenshot

*i48.tinypic.com/jpwk9k.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/acg1n5.jpg

What is this HPET ? and PCI Latency timer??


----------



## CA50 (Nov 21, 2009)

hi fnds plz post your replies. I am  waitinggggggggggggg....................


----------



## CA50 (Nov 21, 2009)

here is the GPU info collected by AIDA32
*i49.tinypic.com/21bmys2.jpg


----------



## CA50 (Nov 22, 2009)

hi fnds this is the screenshot from GPU cap viewer. here also the gpu memory is said  to be 512mb whereas i have shared 128mb, whats the matter???
*i47.tinypic.com/2na1uf7.jpg


here is the screenshot from NVIDIA control panal under system information
*i49.tinypic.com/2urmu6v.jpg


please help me, i am really confused.......


----------



## official (Dec 24, 2009)

plz say your question properly as what confusion do you hav??
so that people can answer to. thank you.

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------

this may satisfy your query for sometime.

HPET-
The High Precision Event Timer is a hardware timer used in computers. It was developed jointly by Intel and Microsoft. Formerly referred to by Intel as a Multimedia Timer, the term HPET was selected to avoid confusion with the Multimedia Timer software feature introduced in the MultiMedia Extensions to Windows 3.0.
Older operating systems do not support HPET and can only use older timing facilities, such as an RTC.The HPET can produce periodic interrupts at a much higher resolution than the RTC and is often used to synchronize multimedia streams, providing smooth playback and reducing the need to use other timestamp calculations such as an x86 CPU's RDTSC instruction.


PCI Latency Timer

This BIOS feature controls how long a PCI device can hold the PCI bus before another takes over. The longer the latency, the longer the PCI device can retain control of the bus before handing it over to another PCI device.

Normally, the PCI Latency Timer is set to 32 cycles. This means the active PCI device has to complete its transactions within 32 clock cycles or hand it over to the next PCI device.

For better PCI performance, a longer latency should be used. Try increasing it to 64 cycles or even 128 cycles. The optimal value for every system is different. You should benchmark your PCI cards' performance after each change to determine the optimal PCI latency time for your system.

Please note that a longer PCI latency isn't necessarily better. A long latency can also reduce performance as the other PCI devices queuing up may be stalled for too long. This is especially true with systems with many PCI devices or PCI devices that continuously write short bursts of data to the PCI bus. Such systems would work better with shorter PCI latencies as they allow rapid access to the PCI bus.


If your query is regarding whether you hav 512 mb grafix card in your mobo then it is NO.
It is the graphics chipset of your mobo that has maximum shared memory of 512 mb via your ram as far as i know??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2009)

official said:


> It is the graphics chipset of your mobo that has maximum shared memory of 512 mb via your ram as far as i know??



+1


----------

